# licenciatura (España 2014)



## arriquitaun

Hi everyone!

I know there are many threads about this, but the education systems keeps changing everywhere and some of them are a bit old.

I will try to be as specific as I can. University level studies in Spain used to be divided in "diplomatura" (3 years) and "*licenciatura*" (5 years in general divided in 3 general years and 2 specialized so usually you finish with a specialization "especializada intracurricular")

So I would like to know how would you translate "Licenciatura" understood as a 5-year degree in university level. I want the formal term, as it should go in a cv.

Also, do you say specialization in xxx or major in xxx

The specific term I want to translate is:
*Licenciatura en Biología con doble especialización en Genética y Biotecnología.
*
Thanks everyone!


----------



## Antonella V

Hola

¿Te refieres a las titulaciones antiguas que se daban en España y no al Grado en Biología de hoy, verdad? 

Bachelor’s degree in Biology with a double specialization in genetic and biotechnology

Saludos,

A


----------



## fenixpollo

The translation hasn't changed, and those older threads are still valid. The initial university degree, which you say is still called a licenciatura in Spain, is still called a Bachelor's degree in the US.

_Licenciatura en Biología con doble especialización en Genética y Biotecnología.
_Bachelor's degree in Biology with a double specialization in Genetics and Biotechnology

The word "major" is used in the US and refers to your _major area of study_ -- which in this example is Biology.


----------



## BrooklynBoy

I hope I am not just adding confusion here, but if a "licenciatura" is after 3 + 5 years of university study (ie, 8 years), that would not be a Bachelors Degree, but a Doctorate, a PH.D. No? Or at minimum, a Masters Degree.


----------



## fenixpollo

I think that's why so many Spaniards are confused by this translation. I remember a thread about licenciatura that degenerated into an argument about how it _can't_ be equivalent to a Bachelor's degree because a Bachelor's is 4 years and a licenciatura is 5 years. If the type of degree awarded is dependent on number of years spent at school, then my cousin (who took more than 10 years to graduate) should have earned a post-post-Doctorate. 

As far as arriquitaun's mention of a school prior to the licenciatura, I  think that's outside the scope of this discussion. In the US there are community colleges and vocational schools that some people attend  prior to attending university, which may add time to the post-secondary educational cycle.  There's also the secondary school system which may differ from country to country. 

While the details vary, the key word is "equivalent". We're talking about the first degree granted by major universities, which allows professionals to practice their profession. That's a licenciatura or Bachelor's. After this first degree comes the maestría/Master's and then the doctorado/Doctorate, and nobody is disputing that those other degrees are equivalent.


----------



## Antonella V

Hola

Antes del llamado Plan Bolonia la mayoría de las carreras en España duraban cinco años (excepto Arquitectura, Odontología y Medicina) y se denominaban ‘licenciaturas’. El problema era que estas licenciaturas eran distintas entre sí en función de la universidad que la impartía. No había planes de estudio ni cargas lectivas comunes (los créditos no eran equivalentes entre carreras ni entre universidades en cuanto a la cantidad de horas lectivas y horas de estudio que suponían). Es decir, una misma Licenciatura en Bilogía de dos universidades diferentes no eran comparables ni homologables en España ni menos con otras Licenciaturas en Biología dictadas fuera de España.

Hoy en día todas las titulaciones llamadas oficiales son absolutamente homologables con cualquier otra similar de Europa (en rigor de una impartida en un país del Espacio Europeo de Educación Superior). La gran mayoría comprende 4 años de estudio (salvo Arquitectura y Odontología que duran 5 años, y Medicina que dura seis años el período básico; las especializaciones duran de 3 a 5 años adicionales, dependiendo del área de especialización). Ya no se llaman Licenciaturas sino que Grados (Grado en Economía, Grado en Ingeniería, etc.). El segundo nivel, los másteres, duran 1 o 2 años en función de si son o no de investigación. El tercer nivel son los doctorados (3 años). No se dictan posdoctorados en España

Eso es a grandes rasgos. Hay detalles que no he puesto por lo extenso que resultaría hacerlo.

Saludos,

A


----------



## mmbeens

Hello BrooklynBoy,

He meant that in the past the Spanish system gave out "Diplomatura" for 3 years and then "Licenciatura" for an additional 2 years totaling 5 years, not 8.


----------



## arriquitaun

Antonella V said:


> ¿Te refieres a las titulaciones antiguas que se daban en España y no al Grado en Biología de hoy, verdad?
> 
> Bachelor’s degree in Biology with a double specialization in genetic and biotechnology


Exacto, gracias. ¿Por qué siempre tenemos que ser siempre los más tontos? Estudiamos más, nos cuesta más el aprobado que en otras universidades europeas (por mi experiencia y la de mis amigos, no he hecho un estudio estadístico) y nos hacen (y nos hacemos) de menos. En fin, que esto no tiene nada que ver con el leguaje. Es que he preguntado a varias personas aquí (Suecia) y me han dicho que cuando leen Bachelor entienden que es 3 años, así que he optado por poner los créditos para que vean que no me pasé 5 años de bares (fiesta, paella, sangría, siesta). Muchas gracias por tu ayuda, Antonella.


fenixpollo said:


> The translation hasn't changed, and those older threads are still valid. The initial university degree, which you say is still called a licenciatura in Spain, is still called a Bachelor's degree in the US.
> 
> _Licenciatura en Biología con doble especialización en Genética y Biotecnología.
> _Bachelor's degree in Biology with a double specialization in Genetics and Biotechnology
> 
> The word "major" is used in the US and refers to your _major area of study_ -- which in this example is Biology.


Perfect! now I understand the difference between major and specialization 

Thank you very much Fenixpollo

Sorry I didn't explain it properly. After your preuniversitary studies (age of 18) you could choose to study a "diplomatura" or a "licenciatura", is not that you study first diplomatura and then licenciatura. Some diplomaturas were very related to some licenciaturas and after you have finished it you could study a few more years and get to the level of licenciatura usually studying 3 years more. But it has changed anyway.


----------



## fenixpollo

arriquitaun said:


> Es que he preguntado a varias personas aquí (Suecia) y me han dicho que cuando leen Bachelor entienden que es 3 años, así que he optado por poner los créditos para que vean que no me pasé 5 años de bares (fiesta, paella, sangría, siesta).


 To earn a Bachelor's degree, a student needs X number of credits. The exact number depends on the school and the area of study. Some students can complete the required credits in 3 years and some take 5 years, but the average (and the expectation at most schools) is 4 years.

Again, the exact number of hours is not relevant to this translation: the equivalent of Licenciatura is Bachelor's degree.


----------



## arriquitaun

fenixpollo said:


> I think that's why so many Spaniards are confused by this translation. I remember a thread about licenciatura that degenerated into an argument about how it _can't_ be equivalent to a Bachelor's degree because a Bachelor's is 4 years and a licenciatura is 5 years. If the type of degree awarded is dependent on number of years spent at school, then my cousin (who took more than 10 years to graduate) should have earned a post-post-Doctorate.
> 
> As far as arriquitaun's mention of a school prior to the licenciatura, I  think that's outside the scope of this discussion. In the US there are community colleges and vocational schools that some people attend  prior to attending university, which may add time to the post-secondary educational cycle.  There's also the secondary school system which may differ from country to country.
> 
> While the details vary, the key word is "equivalent". We're talking about the first degree granted by major universities, which allows professionals to practice their profession. That's a licenciatura or Bachelor's. After this first degree comes the maestría/Master's and then the doctorado/Doctorate, and nobody is disputing that those other degrees are equivalent.



Maybe the reason why some spaniards get confused is because precisely we don't want to be related to your lazy cousin. It is not the time you spent in the University, it is the number of credits within one major you have pass. I am abroad and most of my friends are, I can tell you that Licenciatura, though not legally, takes you to the level of a master student when it comes to knowledge.


Sorry I got angry, but usually that happens when your work is not valued enough.  
The reason why it is confusing for us is because your system was different, it looks like what you call Bachelor was more similar to what we called diplomatura, while what we called licenciatura (in Spain, I have no idea in Sudamerica) would be a combination of Bachelor + Master. People that wanted to do a doctorate usually studied a licencaitura and then the doctorate, no Master was needed. 

Do you understand now Spaniards?


----------



## inFusion

Dado que muchos nos hemos encontrado con la necesidad de traducir al inglés nuestro título universitario pre-Bolonia, quisiera aportar algo de luz al asunto.

Una Licenciatura adquirida en España ya puede traducirse oficialmente como un título de Master. Para verificar que vuestra licenciatura equivale a màster sólo tenéis que entrar aquí y buscar vuestra titulación.

Si la tradujéramos como Bacherlor's degree, la estaríamos degradando.


----------



## Wandering JJ

Una licenciatura universitaria pre-Bolonia se puede llamar _máster_ en España, pero equivale a un _bachelor's degree_ en Inglaterra. Aquí los _masters_ son titulaciones universitarias de postgrado, de uno a dos años de duración, que suponen una maestría o especialización en un aspecto concreto de la profesión.


----------



## inFusion

Wandering JJ said:


> Una licenciatura universitaria pre-Bolonia se puede llamar _máster_ en España, pero equivale a un _bachelor's degree_ en Inglaterra.



No es así. Precisamente para estudiar en Inglaterra y otras partes del mundo el gobierno ha creado la página web que he indicado.

No sé en qué licenciaturas estás pensando, pero las que yo conozco duraban 5 años y podías especializarte. Además, es imposible que una licenciatura de 5 años equivalga a un _bachelor's degree_ de 3 años.


----------



## fenixpollo

inFusion said:


> Dado que muchos nos hemos encontrado con la necesidad de traducir al inglés nuestro título universitario pre-Bolonia, quisiera aportar algo de luz al asunto.
> 
> Una Licenciatura adquirida en España ya puede traducirse oficialmente como un título de Master. Para verificar que vuestra licenciatura equivale a màster sólo tenéis que entrar aquí y buscar vuestra titulación.
> 
> Si la tradujéramos como Degree, la estaríamos degradando.


Creo que estás confundido. La palabra degree se refiere a cualquier grado universitario. En el sistema estadounidense, existen Bachelor's degree, Master's degree y Doctoral degree (entre otros).

Aunque un programa de Bachelor's degree sea menos riguroso o más corto que el de la licenciatura española, son grados equivalentes en sus respectivos sistemas educativos. Y otra cosa: si la licenciatura española es equivalente a nuestro Master's, ¿qué pasa con el máster y el doctorado?


----------



## inFusion

fenixpollo said:


> La palabra degree se refiere a cualquier grado universitario.


Lo sé, me había dejado la palabra _Bachelor's_! Gracias.



fenixpollo said:


> En el sistema estadounidense, existen Bachelor's degree, Master's degree y Doctoral degree (entre otros).


Sí, lo sé, y también en Dinamarca, Suecia, Noruega, etc. Con el plan Bolonia aquí también se ha organizado así para facilitar la movilidad internacional dicen, aunque muchos alegan otros motivos en los que no voy a entrar ahora.



fenixpollo said:


> Aunque un programa de Bachelor's degree sea menos riguroso o más corto que el de la licenciatura española, son grados equivalentes en sus respectivos sistemas educativos.


De eso nada. ¿Cómo va a ser equivalente un título para el que necesitas una inversión mínima de 5 años, con un título para el qual sólo necesitas invertir 3 años de tu vida? Todos los que hasta ahora habían traducido Licenciatura a _Bachelor's degree _sin explicar las diferencias, simplemente habían degradado su titulación.



fenixpollo said:


> Y otra cosa: si la licenciatura española es equivalente a nuestro Master's, ¿qué pasa con el máster y el doctorado?


El nivel Máster forma parte de la nueva organización de las titulaciones  que se imparten en España a partir del plan Bolonia. El nivel de Doctorado existía antes y sigue existiendo ahora. Precisamente, los Licenciados pre-Bolonia pueden acceder a un programa de Doctorado directamente, pues su titulación es de nivel Máster.


----------



## inFusion

arriquitaun said:


> the education systems keeps changing everywhere and some of them are a bit old.


Aunque tu hilo es de 2014, y como sigue habiendo confusión, conviene saber que hay una página web del Ministerio de Educación español donde puede verse la correspondencia entre titulaciones pre-Bolonia y niveles MECES.



arriquitaun said:


> So I would like to know how would you translate "Licenciatura" understood as a 5-year degree in university level. I want the formal term, as it should go in a cv.
> The specific term I want to translate is: Licenciatura en Biología con doble especialización en Genética y Biotecnología.


Si vas al enlace que he puesto, verás que tu Licenciatura equivale a Máster.

Allí puedes obtener el certificado que acredita la equivalencia de tu Licenciatura y especialización a Máster. Incluye traducción al inglés.


----------



## fenixpollo

inFusion said:


> De eso nada. ¿Cómo va a ser equivalente un título para el que necesitas una inversión mínima de 5 años, con un título para el qual sólo necesitas invertir 3 años de tu vida? Todos los que hasta ahora habían traducido Licenciatura a _Bachelor's degree _sin explicar las diferencias, simplemente habían degradado su titulación.


Entiendo tu deseo de mantener en alto tu sistema educativo, pero el Bachelor's es un programa de 4 años (no tres) y es el primer grado universitario, antes del Master's y Doctorate. Claro está que el programa español es más riguroso, pero no hay que cambiar equvalencias o buscar otro pie al gato solamente para destacar esa diferencia entre los sistemas.


----------



## Grux

Fenixpollo, creo que ha habido un malentendido. En el sistema educativo español ya no existen las licenciaturas. Ya no se otorgan títulos de licenciado. Ahora los estudios se dividen en grado (=bachelor's degree), máster y doctorado. No se puede acceder al doctorado sólamente con el grado, es necesario el máster.

La cuestión es que anteriormente el primer nivel de titulación tenía más contenido que los actuales grados y daba acceso directamente al doctorado. ¿Desde un _bachelor's degree_ se puede acceder directamente a un programa de doctorado? Si es posible, entonces acepto que la licenciatura pudiera considerarse equivalente al _bachelor's degree_. Si no es posible, entonces me parece más razonable la postura de inFusion, que además tiene soporte legal en Europa.

En cualquier caso yo no soy partidario de traducirlo como _bachelor_ ni como _master_ salvo que sea estrictamente necesario, sino simplemente como_ degree _(especificando quizá el número de créditos) o _licenciate's degree_


----------



## fenixpollo

Grux said:


> ¿Desde un _bachelor's degree_ se puede acceder directamente a un programa de doctorado? Si es posible, entonces acepto que la licenciatura pudiera considerarse equivalente al _bachelor's degree_.


Claro que sí es posible. Por eso insisto tanto en las equvalencias.


Grux said:


> En cualquier caso yo no soy partidario de traducirlo como _bachelor_ ni como _master_ salvo que sea estrictamente necesario, sino simplemente como_ degree _(especificando quizá el número de créditos) o _licenciate's degree_


El problema con tu idea de "degree" es que es una palabra genérica, que no se refiere a un grado en específico, sino en el concepto de un título. Por eso se tiene que decir Bachelor's degree y Master's degree, para diferenciar entre diferentes tipos de _degrees_. Por ejemplo:

- My son earned his degree last year.
- Oh, really? What degree did he earn? A Bachelor's, a Master's or a Doctorate?
- A Bachelor's degree in nursing.

Lo de _Licenciate's degree_ podría funcionar en ciertas universidades europeas (según tu enlace a freedictionary), sobre todo en el derecho y la pedagogía, pero nunca lo he escuchado antes y no creo que sea entendible en los Estados Unidos como equivalencia al _Bachelor's degree_.


----------



## inFusion

fenixpollo said:


> Entiendo tu deseo de mantener en alto tu sistema educativo


Me entendiste mal pues mi intención es aclarar la confusión que iniciaste con estas palabras:


fenixpollo said:


> The initial university degree, which you say is still called a licenciatura in Spain, is still called a Bachelor's degree in the US


Una Licenciatura no es un _initial university degree_, sino un _Master level_, como ya se ha demostrado en el actual proceso de convergencia académica (Bologna).



fenixpollo said:


> el Bachelor's es un programa de 4 años (no tres) y es el primer grado universitario, antes del Master's y Doctorate.


Hay _Bachelor's_ de 3 años, 4, 5 y hasta 7 años, dependiendo de los estudios, la universidad, el país... Lo que hay que hacer es ver caso por caso. Por eso no se puede decir de buenas a primeras que una Licenciatura sea un _Bachelor's._ Mencioné 3 años a raíz de un post anterior en el que arriquitaun comentaba que cuando decía _Bachelor's _en Suecia todos asumían que se trataba de unos estudios de 3 años. Está claro que en Suecia no puedes traducirlo como _Bachelor's_.



fenixpollo said:


> Claro está que el programa español es más riguroso


No es que sea más o menos riguroso, simplemente se trata de una manera de estructurar el conocimiento. Cuando había Licenciaturas, hacías la especialización "dentro" de los estudios de esa Licenciatura (5 años en total). Con la ordenación actual, la especialización la haces "fuera" del grado (grossomodo, 3 años de grado+2 años de master=5 años). 



fenixpollo said:


> no hay que cambiar equvalencias o buscar otro pie al gato solamente para destacar esa diferencia entre los sistemas.


Cuando las equivalencias estan mal hechas, hay que señalarlo y pasar a hacerlas correctamente. De otro modo, serían inválidas, es decir, no serían "equivalencias".


----------



## inFusion

Grux said:


> En cualquier caso yo no soy partidario de traducirlo como _bachelor_ ni como _master_ salvo que sea estrictamente necesario, sino simplemente como_ degree _(especificando quizá el número de créditos) o _licenciate's degree_



Otra opción puede ser decir que tu Licenciatura es de _Master level_.


----------

